# Sensores



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

Saludos tengo una pregunta y es la siguiente:

En los sensores hay o no hay que poner el foto diodo y el fototransistor uno al lado del otro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

En los de temperaturo no !  

Poné diagrama y explicate mas claramente , faltan datos !


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

ok, si perdon mala mia.

aqui les dejo mas o menos lo que deseo hacer y saber.

la primera imagen es el amisor y la seguna el receptor, lo quiero usar como sensor de proximidad


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Y la otra parte  ?


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y la otra parte  ?



A que otra parte te refieres?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Dices:
*En los sensores hay o no hay que poner el **foto diodo** y el fototransistor uno al lado del otro?*

Aclaración:
*NO* es *foto diodo* sino diodo emisor de luz IR.

Respuesta:
Depende: si el emisor de luz (D1 IR LED) emite con suficiente intensidad como para ser detectada por el IRM8601 no habría necesidad de colocar el emisor *FRENTE* al receptor.

Ó, si es por reflejo de lo que emite el IR LED entonces si habría necesidad de poner uno al lado del otro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

No vi el IRM8601 , pensé que eran dos versiones de emisores


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No vi el IRM8601 , pensé que eran dos versiones de emisores



hahah te pasaste jajajaja jaja 





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> Dices:
> *En los sensores hay o no hay que poner el **foto diodo** y el fototransistor uno al lado del otro?*
> ...



Hola MrCarlos.

Mi intencion es hacer un circuito de aparcamiento para mi carro, estuve leyendo y este sensor se me hace mas como de frabricarlo ($), entonces lo quiero hacer con display de 7 segmetos, pero como no se mucho de esto, quiero hacerlo por pasos, el primero es realizar el sensor, y creo que para ponerlo como deseo hay que porner tanto el IR led al lado del fototransistor.

Tambien me gustaria que me recomendaran un IR led? o es un diodo led normal?


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 23, 2013)

marlon isiel
en el foro tenes algunas ideas en ese tema...
fijate
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=918837


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> marlon isiel
> en el foro tenes algunas ideas en ese tema...
> fijate
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=918837



ese link esta roto


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 23, 2013)

a ver si ahora si...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=918884

ahora si!!!
sino utiliza el buscador...como estacionamiento


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

solaris8 dijo:


> a ver si ahora si...
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?searchid=918884
> 
> ...



Esta bueno tu aporte pero un estacionamiento no es lo que necesito, necesito dise?ar un circuito que me permita ayudar a parquearme y que este me indique si hay algo cerca, esto lo quiero vizualizar en dos display de 7 segmentos los cuales me indicaran las distancias en cm, y como son dos displays es logico que llegara desde 0 a 99. Y estos displays lo pondre en el trablero de mi Auto.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 23, 2013)

Con luz no creo que puedas hacerlo... ya que necesitas sensores extremadamente rapidos para poder leer las diferencias entre ellos... pero si hay otros metodos... como ultrasonido o variacion en capacitancia.. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...iento-asistido-parking-aid-ultrasonido-33056/


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

Gracias Chico3001 pero mi problema es que no se bregar con Pic, y no me quiero meter hay todavia, lo que deseo es al menos porder hacerlo con logica secuencial y esas cosas



Mis deseo son lo siguientes necesito construir un circuito que indique la cantidad en cm que esta el automóvil de un obstáculo o mas o menos eso, lo cual se me sera útil a la hora de parquear y mas para mi esposa que me tiene el pobre carro todo chocado en la parte detras, este mismo lo instalare en la trasera mi auto. La distancia máxima desplegada será 99cm la cual podre visualizar en los 2display de 7segmentos que instalare en el trablero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Ponle una cámara de video  con infrarrojos solo la Nasa podría hacerlo.

Comprate uno de éstos y adaptalo 


https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...js8gSy7YH4AQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=595


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 23, 2013)

Osea lo que deseo que mida de 0-99 cuando se presenta un objeto y/o obstáculo


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Para medir la distancia que hay entre 2 objetos por medio de un rayo de luz IR, habría la inconveniencia de la luz ambiental: la luz del Sol, la luz artificial del lugar donde se pretende medir.

Ahora Bien:
Se dice que: La velocidad de la luz en el vacío es por definición una constante universal de valor 299.792.458 m/s
Casi 300,000 m/s (Tres cientos mil m/s).
Se dice también que 1 Metro lo recorre en 3.34 nanosegundos.
*(Cita: [/COLOR]http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velocidad_de_la_luz)*

Así que si tú quieres medir en el rango de 00 a 99 cm, (Aprox. 1 metro) tardaría en regresar el rayo de luz IR al sensor 6.68 ns. cuando exista una separación de 1 Mt. Entre el automóvil y el objeto.

El contador, con el que contarás el tiempo que tarda en regresar el rayo de luz, deberá indicar en 6.68 ns. 99. Cierto ?? 
La frecuencia que se aplicaría a ese contador sería, si no me equivoco, 15,000 MHz (15 Mil Megahertz).
Deberá ser ajustable para calibrarlo.

Entonces: en cuanto enciendes el LED IR, inicias el conteo y cuado el IRM8601 detecta esa LUZ detienes el contador y mandas las salidas del contador a los decodificadores y las salidas de estos a los Display’s.

El LED IR lo puedes encender y apagar, digamos, a un ritmo de 500 mS.

Experimenta en un simulador para circuitos electrónicos con múltiplos o submultiplos de esos tiempos.
Por ejemplo: 6.68 ms. Y 15,000 Hz. (15 Mil Hertz).

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 24, 2013)

otra opcion....

http://autos.mercadolibre.com.mx/accesorios-seguridad-sensores-reversa/

no vendo nada en ml

aparcarse = estacionarse


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 26, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Aquie dejo el Link que encontre, para que lo veamos y sacar lo que se pueda de este.

http://soymarcelo88.wordpress.com/2010/07/28/medidor-de-longitud-optico/#comment-54


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 26, 2013)

Si te fijas ese proyecto mide la longitud de un objeto que pasa por una banda transportadora. 

Que es lo que hace? muy simple, si conoces la velocidad lineal de la banda transportadora puedes calcular la dimension del objeto que pasa aplicando la formula V = D / T, de alli despejas la distancia ( que en este caso es la longitud del objeto) y cuentas los segundos que se mantuvo interrumpido el rayo

Pero *no mide la distancia que hay entre el sensor y el objeto*... que es lo que buscabas al inicio... y te repito... si quieres medir la distancia solo quedan 2 caminos... sensores capacitivos o sensores ultrasonicos...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 26, 2013)

la variedade de objetos es muy grande, mira:
aca en argentina estamos a capa caida por las importaciones cerradas, pero asi y todo vi este :

a 20 dolares detectores con varios sensores ultrasonicos y por 40 dolares  CAMARAS !!!! 
fijate en tu pais.


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 27, 2013)

ok es cierto es mejor con un sensor ultrasonico, pero que tipo de sensor ultrasonico me recomiendan? 

---------- Actualizado y corregido después de 1 hora ----------

Saludos a todos. Muchas gracias por sus buenos aportes. Es cierto con los sensores de ultrasonidos es mucho mejor realizar lo que deseo, pues gracias a esto encontré un link el que me puede facilitar mi deseos y es este: http://www.sharatronica.com/ultrasonido.html

De*n*len un checkout y me dicen.
Mi única inquietud es en la imagen del receptor. ¿El capacitor C4 de 0.47uF, este no está corto?
Y si es así, ¿por qué se usa de esta manera? Mejor le subiré las imágenes para que lo puedan vizualizar mejor.

También mi otra inquietud es la siguiente. El usó un relay para activar un motor.
¿Cómo puedo usar eso en vez del relay y porder visualizarlo en displays?

Nota: A*d*junto fotos del receptor y emisor, también el circuito realizado en Proteus 8.

Espero sus opiniones.

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 30, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Entonces, por lo dicho en tu mensaje #22: En tu circuito utilizarás ultrasonido. Cierto ??  
Así que el procedimiento para lograrlo es el mismo que con la luz IR. Lo cual mencioné en mi mensaje #17, solo que ahora sería a la velocidad del sonido.
Indaga en wikipedia para que obtengas ese dato.

Recuerda que debes encender el transmisor de ultrasonido e inmediatamente iniciar el conteo para medir que tanto tiempo tarda en regresar al receptor.

El circuito que adjuntaste en tu mensaje #22 es tan solo para detectar un objeto en las cercanías del conjunto emisor-receptor. Si lo hay activa el relevador y enciende el motor.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Oct 30, 2013)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola marlon isiel
> 
> Para medir la distancia que hay entre 2 objetos por medio de un rayo de luz IR, habría la inconveniencia de la luz ambiental: la luz del Sol, la luz artificial del lugar donde se pretende medir.
> 
> ...




Saludos MrCarlos.

En tu Mensaje #17 pude ver lo que me pides averigüe que el tiempo que tarda el sonido en recorrer 1Mt en el aire es de 3 mili segundos. Este dato lo consegui en este link en la pgina #9 http://www.meet-physics.net/3r-ESO/pablovaldes/cap-1-01-22.pdf

A las demas cosas, como frecuencias y otras cosas mas como las sacaste? o en este caso son las caracteristicas de los ultrasonicos?



Por si acaso también encontré después el datasheet del 40T y 40R aqui lo dejo


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 31, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Bueno, Ya tienes algunos datos.

Como te mencioné anteriormente: hay que encender el IR LED y en ese instante empezar a contar el tiempo que tarda en regresar el rayo de luz IR al Sensor IRM8601.

Pero como ahora pretendes desarrollar tu circuito por medio de Ultrasonido entonces sería igual: Transmites la señal de 40KHz y en ese instante empiezas a contar el tiempo que tarda en regresar al Sensor 40R-16.
Nota que la distancia recorrida por la señal (40KHz) es de 2 Mts. Analiza la figura *Tx Rx Elapsed Time.JPG* Adjunta.

Puesto que mencionas que el sonido recorre 1 Mts. en 3mS. Entonces 2 Mts. Los recorrerá 6 mS. Cierto ??
Así que en 6 mS. Tu sistema de medición deberá indicar 1.00 Mts. Claro, tu sistema de medición solo tendrá 2 Display’s con lo cual deberá indicar 99. Cierto ?? por lo tanto la FRECUENCIA DE CONTEO deberá poderse ajustar para calibrarlo.

Lo que mencionas en tu mensaje #8: *como no se mucho de esto, quiero hacerlo por pasos, el primero es realizar el sensor.*
Entonces ya puedes ir desarrollado la parte del transmisor y receptor de tu sistema de medición.

Nota que tienes que transmitir trenes de pulsos de 40KHz a intervalos regulares. Por ejemplo cada 500 mS un tren de pulsos de 40KHz por un lapso de tiempo de, digamos, 1 mS.

Estudia la nota de aplicación que te adjunto en formato PDF. Si no sabes ingles puedes tomar parte del texto de esta nota de aplicación y transcribirla al español por medio del traductor de Google. [/COLOR]http://translate.google.com.mx/?hl=es&tab=wT#en/es/

Esa nota de aplicación trae ideas para desarrollar el transmisor y el receptor así como explicación de la teoría general para el desarrollo de tu circuito.
Has caso omiso de lo que mencione referente al procesador puesto que Tú quieres desarrollar tu sistema sin PIC.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 7, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Me gusto el aporte que hiciste. Pero hay ciertas cosas que no entiendo:

1) Ellos para calcular la frecuencia para transmitir a 40khz usaron un Cristal de Quarzo, lo cual me imagino que eso va relacionado con el PIC. Y la mayoria de los calculos estan basados en eso.

2) cuando dices: *tienes que transmitir trenes de pulsos de 40KHz a intervalos regulares. Por ejemplo cada 500 mS un tren de pulsos de 40KHz por un lapso de tiempo de, digamos, 1 mS.* Me di una Perdida que ni te imaginas.

Ahora bien para mi caso, yo quiero poner que a un pulso constante de 40khz eso los puedo hacer  con un NE555 configurado en Estable y para ajustar la frecuencia a 40khz usare potenciometro tanto para el emisor como para el receptor. 

En la pagina #28 del documento que adjuntaste en PDF diagrama del receptor; las salidas TP4 Y TP5 me imagino que son las que van al PIC, mi pregunta es: se puede utilizar estas salidas para ponerlo a contar?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 7, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

1) Es Probable lo que imaginas.

2) los trenes de pulsos que te menciono son los que se miran en la imagen que te adjunto.

En la página #28 de documento que te adjunté están unas imágenes que representan los circuitos de transmisión y recepción tanto como la fuente de alimentación.
Están adjuntos aquí para clarificar lo de TP4 y TP5

Espero esto te ayude a continuar con tu pryecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 8, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Muchas Gracias por esa parte por que en realidad estaba mas que perdido.

Mas tarde subiré hecho en Proteus el emisor y el receptor del documento de la pagina #28. Para así me des tu opinión.

MI única duda es: la compuerta 7408 puede ser reemplazada por una 4081?

Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Si, si se podría reemplazar la compuerta 74LS08 por 4081.

Pero tendrás que utilizar en tu circuito *Transmisor* tambien IC’s de la familia CMOS(Serie 4xxx) en lugar de los que se ven en el circuito contenido en la imagen que te adjunté.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 11, 2013)

saludos MrCarlos.

Ya realice el transmisor y el receptor en el Proteus.

Lo adjuntare, y así me das tu opinión.

Me imagino que a parte que sigue ahora es la de los contadores? de lo contrario cual es la que sigue?

Me siento entusiasmado jjeje

no le puse el tren de pulso porque deseo saber primero si voy bien.

y donde dice punto, es donde iban las conexiones al PIC, me imagino que la usaremos ahora para llevarla a una clase de contador?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 11, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

En el circuito transmisor recomiendan que los inversores sean d la familia CMOS pero tu tienes de la familia TTL
Lee la sección 1.3.1. si no sabes ingles puedes traducir el texto de la nota de aplicación con:
http://translate.google.com.mx/?hl=es&tab=wT#

1.3.1 Transmitter Circuit
The transmitter circuit is made up of several inverters and two transistors. The first inverter outputs the negative part of the ultrasonic
wave. *The transistors are to drive the CMOS inverters.* The two inverters are connected in parallel to increase electric power
transmission. The phase of the sensor is shifted by 180° between the positive and negative terminals of the sensor. The voltage
applied on to the transmitter is twice the from the single inverter input (have a positive and negative peak to peak value).

Por lo demás de tu circuito parece correcto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 12, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Ok es cierto esa parte la vole, la lei, pero no le preste atención.

Bueno aqui ya esta corregido, le puse lo inversores de la familia CMOS.

Mi pregunta es la siguiente: como acoplare la familia CMOS con el tren de pulso el cual tiene posee una un inversor de la familia TTL?

En cuanto como me dijiste para cambiarlo por un 4069 en el tren de pulso, como es que se puede hacer?

Adjunto el diagrama, ya corregido.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 12, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Dices:
*Mi pregunta es la siguiente: como acoplare la familia CMOS con el tren de pulso el cual tiene posee una un inversor de la familia TTL?*

*En cuanto como me dijiste para cambiarlo por un 4069 en el tren de pulso, como es que se puede hacer?*

Pues está fácil, cambia la compuerta 74LS08de aquel circuito por la 4069.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 12, 2013)

osea eso lo entendi, lo que no entendi es que en tu mensaje #29 dices: *Pero tendrás que utilizar en tu circuito Transmisor tambien IC’s de la familia CMOS(Serie 4xxx)*

osea el transistor tendre que cambiarlo?

y que opinas del circuito?

en el circuiro en la parte del receptor veras que dice punto, hay es donde se iba a poner el PIC, pero como no se hara con PIC me imagino que falta la parte de conteo y decodificacion para los displays?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

En la nota de aplicación *RENESAS Application Note.pdf* que te adjunté en mi mensaje #25 se ven 3 circuitos en el párrafo 4. Hardware Schematics (Pagina 28)
1- Ultrasonic Transmitter Block
2- Power Supply Block
3- Ultrasonic Receiver Block
En el circuito *Ultrasonic Transmitter Block* se ve que utilizan el 74LS04.
Sin embargo en el párrafo *1.3.1 Transmitter Circuit* (Pagina 9) mencionan: *The transistors are to drive the CMOS inverters *(Los transistores son para manejar los inversores CMOS).
Debes utilizar puros circuitos lógicos de la familia CMOS.

En alguna parte del texto del documento que te adjunté menciona el número de identificación de los transistores.

El último circuito que adjuntaste parece correcto.

Exacto, a la terminal que nombras *punto* se conectaría la entrada del contador el cual te falta por desarrollar.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok entendi eso.

Pero tengo ciertas dudas que son:

1) todo el circuito ira con familia CMOS?
2) En el tren de pulso utilisare entonces una 4081.
3) En el tren del pulso en el clock que dice "TREN = 10Hz" eso lo lagrare haciendo con un NE555 en Estable? y tambien el clock que dice "Tx = 40khz" esa frecuencia es del transmisor o tendre que hacer tambien un Estable con el Ne555?
4) se usaran Flip Flops?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

1) Si, de preferencia.
2) Si, efectivamente así es.
3) Puedes generar las 2 frecuencias, tanto la de 10 Hz. como la de 40 KHz. Cada una con un NE555.
4) Flip- Flip’s para qué ?? si te refieres al contador sería mejor hacerlos con contadores.

Recuerda que la señal de 10 Hz. Se hizo solo para que vieras como generar los trenes de pulsos.

Entiendes lo que hace ese circuito que consta de un transmisor un receptor y la fuente de alimentación ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 14, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Ok lo de los FF lo pregunte por curiosidad.

en cuanto al circuito si entiendo a cabalidad su funcionamiento de transmisor, receptor y sobre la fuente de alimentacion.

lo que me tiene un poco confundido ahora son los trenes de pulso, porque habia pensado que los 10Hz eran parte del circuito, y entendi ahora que lo hiciste a manera de ejemplo? Pero para realizarlo ya el circuito en real lo hago con esa misma frecuencia de 10Hz?

Ahora bien solo falta la parte de conteo y visualizacion en los displays, verdad?


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 15, 2013)

Otra cosa en el circuito donde dice punto, aqui le puedo poner directamente los contadores. osea el bloque de conteo......?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 16, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Perdón por responder tan tarde, se me dañó mi PC del Back Light y hasta ahora la arreglé. No del todo pero ya se ve algo en la pantalla.

Recuerdas que te mencioné en uno de mis mensajes que en cuanto se transmite la señal de 40 KHz. Se debe iniciar el contador y cuando llegue el rebote de esa señal se debe pasar el contenido de estos contadores hacia el Display’s ??

Entonces si mandas una señal de 40 KHz. continua no habrá un modo sencillo de detectar cuando llegue el rebote.
Además se debe tomar lectura cada determinado tiempo para verificar la distancia entre el vehículo y el objeto,

Fíjate en estas secciones del documento: *RENESAS Application Note.pdf.*
1. Theory
1.1 Overview
1.2 Software Implementation
Nota que en la imagen que se mira en ese documento nombran *Transmissión pulse* a lo que nosotros hemos llamado Tren De Pulsos.

Ve haciendo el contador con 2 contadores de la familia CMOS

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 18, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Ya hice el contador con la familia CMOS. Te lo adjuntare el contador junto el diagrama del Tx y Rx.

Preguntas:

1) Donde dice ''* Punto*'' en el circuito Rx en donde conectare el pulso en el contador en vez del clock que le puse?

Segun vi en el documento 1.2 Software Implementation ellos tienen un tren de pulso de 0.5mseg y lo envian cada 65mseg. Ahora bien el que tenemos lo enviamos cada 50mseg, mi problema es como visualizar y aplicar esto en el circuito por que ellos usaron PIC para eso y ese diseño del circuito el PIC lo tiene interno.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 18, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

El contador debe iniciar en cuanto se transmite la señal de 40 KHz. y terminar en cuanto aparezca la señal en donde dice *Punto* del receptor.

Veo que esto no lo tienes muy claro: 
Se trata de medir la distancia entre 2 objetos por medio de la transmisión de una señal de 40 Khz.
Entonces, en cuanto se transmita esa señal hay que contar el tiempo que tarda en regresar esa señal.
El contador debe tener su propio oscilador(Generador de pulsos).
En cuanto el receptor capte esa señal de 40 KHz. Hay que detenerlo(Al Contador) y pasar los datos en sus Q’s hacia los Display’s por medio de los decodificadores.

Así que al contador que adjuntaste le falta esa facilidad. Que inicie a contar los pulsos de su propio generador en cuanto se transmite a señal de 40 KHz. Y terminar de contar cuando llegue la señal Nombrada *Pulso.*

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 19, 2013)

Bueno Para serte sincero me siento confundido, pero bien. Saldre a flote 

Con el la señal de 40Khz a 50mseg hice una simulación, para que si me digas como voy. 

En caunto al oscilador de pulsos del contador; segun lo que entendi, es lo siguiente:

-el estara siempre midiendo hasta que llegue un obstaculo?
-cuando el obstaculo llegue el me representara a la distancia que este el obstaculo en el display?
-y esto se logra con el transistor que esta en el Rx en la parte que dice ''*punto*'' alimentando el generador de pulsos del contador?

*Nota:*

-La entrada ''A'' del osciloscopio es la de 40Khz
-La entrada ''B'' del osciloscopio es la de 10Hz
-La entrada ''C'' del osciloscopio es la de 40Khz a 50mseg.

El archivo esta con el nombre contador para sensor.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 19, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Tu sistema de medición sería como se ve en la imagen nombrada Block Diagram.
Trata de asimilarlo-comprenderlo perfectamente.

Tienes un *transmisor* de sonido que por medio del transductor 40T emite una señal a intervalos regulares de 40 KHz.
Esa señal es captada en el *receptor* por medio del transductor 40R.

Hay un intervalo de tiempo entre la transmisión y recepción de esa señal de 40 KHz. Que según Tu mensaje #24 dice: El tiempo que tarda el sonido en recorrer 1 Metro es de 3 ms. Así que tardaría 6 ms. En regresar al receptor. 
Entonces el contador debe contar 99 pulsos (Aprox.) en 6 ms.
De qué frecuencia sería el COUNTER OSC en el circuito del CONTADOR ??

No se como podrías simular, en el ISIS de proteus, los transductores 40T y 40R de modo que uno transmitiera y el otro recibiera una señal, de modo que Tú te debes ingeniar para simular ese efecto.

En el circuito nombrado Contador falta una circuiteria para funcionar, deberás realizarla.

Analiza perfectamente todo lo que te estoy enviando y junta todo en un solo circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 22, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

Perdon por la tardanza, tuve unos inconvenientes en el hogar.

vamos a ponerme al dia. 

Bueno cuando dices que:* De qué frecuencia sería el COUNTER OSC en el circuito del CONTADOR ??*; bueno la Frecuencia es f=(1/T) y sustituyendo en ella la f=(1/6ms) lo que da es 166.667Hz.

Es esto correcto?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Eso que me mandaste por coreo electrónico pudiste anotarlo por acá.


			
				marlon isiel via mail dijo:
			
		

> *Saludos MrCarlos.*
> 
> *Se que **habíamos** dicho que **hablaríamos** por el foro creado, pero es que tengo ciertas dudas y creo que es mejor **expresártelas** por **aquí**:*
> 
> ...


- Yo También Le batallo con la ortografía -

Recuerdas cómo le hicimos en el transmisor para enviar trenes de pulsos ??
Del mismo modo sería aquí. 
No olvides que el contador debe contar 99 pulsos en el tiempo que tarde en regresar el tren de pulsos desde que se transmite hasta que regresa al transductor en el receptor.

Lo podrías lograr con un Flip-Flip; en el transmisor hay un conector nombrado iniciar a contar (True Hi). Esta señal se utilizaría para poner en SET el Flip-Flip y su Q abriría una compuerta para que pasen los pulsos del COUNTER OSC hacia el contador.
En el receptor hay un conector nombrado Detener, Con esa señal pondrías en Reset al Flip-Flop con lo que la compuerta se cerraría y los pulsos del COUNTER OSC ya no pasarían por esa compuerta.

Respondiendo a la pregunta que haces en tu mensaje #45:
Fíjate bien: en 6 mS. El contador debe contar 99 pulsos.
O lo que es lo mismo: en 6 milisegundos deben caber 99 pulsos del COUNTER OSC.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok mucho mejor. gracias.

Mira el circuito que lo adjunto con los demas, se llama prueba de control.

De estar bien pasare la unir todo en un solo circuito, y asi presentarlo hecho!

De faltar algo, me lo dices?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Revisé tu circuito prueba de control.
*Con esa configuración, el Flip-Flip nunca cambiará el estado de su Q.*
Lo que te mencioné en mi mensaje #46 es: (Editado Por *sp_27*, Gracias)

-Lo podrías lograr con un Flip-Flip; en el transmisor hay un conector nombrado iniciar a contar (True Hi). Esta señal se utilizaría para poner en *SET* el Flip-Flip y su Q abriría una compuerta para que pasen los pulsos del COUNTER OSC hacia el contador.
En el receptor hay un conector nombrado Detener, Con esa señal pondrías en *Reset* al Flip-Flop con lo que la compuerta se cerraría y los pulsos del COUNTER OSC ya no pasarían por esa compuerta.-

En tu circuito contador para sensor:
El CLOCK(Del ISIS De Proteus) vendría a ser el COUNTER OSC
Se utilizarían las entradas LE/STB(PIN 5) de los decodificadores 4511, para transferir el estado de las Q’s de los 
contadores hacia los Display’s. 
esas entradas a los decodificadores (LE/STB) deben estar normalmente a nivel alto y cuando se requiera transferir los estados de las Q’s en los contadores se aplicaría, a esa entrada, un pulso de transición baja. Baja y vuelve a subir.
Supongo que de los 2 osciladores con 555 que tienes en ese circuito, uno sería el de 40KHz. Y el otro sería de baja frecuencia para “abrir” la compuerta AND. La salida de esta compuerta AND a la entrada del circuito Transmisor en tu circuito nombrado sensor. 

*En la simulación*, tu circuito sensor: El transmisor no transmitirá nada por lo tanto el receptor no recibirá nada.
Como piensas simular ese efecto ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 26, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos.

ok entendido esa configuración no va. En cuanto a la simulación la haré en un  proto-board cuando todo este listo, ya que como dijiste no se puede simular en el isis del proteus.

Los Dos osciladores NE555 son unos de 40khz y el otro de 10hz

Pero las entradas del Flip Flop la J y las K las pongo a ambas a 1?

Vuelvo y subo el circuito para que me des tu opinión, este tiene el mismo nombre llamado contador para sensor!


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Al Parecer todo está correcto; puedes ir armando todo el circuito en una sola hoja de trabajo tu simulador.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marlon isiel (Nov 27, 2013)

Saludos MrCarlos. 

Tengo una duda antes de empezar a armar todo en una sola simulación en el isis del proteus y es la siguiente:

El Counter Osc. es de donde saldrán la frecuencias de 40khz a 50ms?

Me explico mejor. Serán los dos osciladores y la compuerta?


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 27, 2013)

Hola marlon isiel

Veo que no has asimilado esa parte y otras de tu medidor de distancia.

El Oscilador nombrado Counter Osc debe tener una frecuencia tan alta como para que en 6 mS. Puedan pasar 99 pulsos atraves de la compuerta AND asociada.

Esta compuerta se *“ABRE”* durante 6 mS, pues en una de sus entradas llega un nivel alto durante 6 mS. Así que el nivel que le llegue por la otra entrada pasará a su salida: si es alta pasará alta y por consecuencia si es baja pasará baja.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

